# Finally able to get to the reefs



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 20, 2018)

Went out yesterday with my buddy, threw the anchor once and caught a few fish.  22 sheep, 11 sea bass 3 black drum.  Once the wind picked up it had a short chop but nothing bad at all.  All fish were caught on fiddler crabs.  I was on high relief structure and didn't check any low relief but I'm sure it's similar.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## bear claw (Jan 20, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## Day trip (Jan 20, 2018)

That’s a nice pile of fish.  We went out yesterday too but only managed a few BSB.  It appears to me the hurricane did some damage to the near shore reefs.  There was not much fishable structure at all my old spots on whitewater, SAV or KC reefs.  Spent more time trying to find anything worth anchoring over than fishing.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 21, 2018)

Freezing cold ride out to DUA and not even a single bit ... skipped over to KC for a single Sheepshead ... I counted 13 boats on KC and didn’t see anybody catch anything while I was out there ... ended the day running up on a sandbar and having to get in the water and push the boat off ... gonna give it two or three before I try the reefs again


----------



## Day trip (Jan 21, 2018)

I think Friday’s fishing shows the difference between a pro like Jimmy and a rare weekend fisher like me but despite a rough day, I can’t wait to go back.  I love learning as much as catching and I think with it being so cold it would have been better to have headed straight out to the deeper reefs.   I’ve never caught sheepshead offshore so it will take some work but we’ll figure it out.  Sorry you had such a rough day, I can’t inagine having to push off a sand bar with 45 degree water temp.  
Jimmy, we might have to give you a call for a lesson trip.


----------



## shotgunhales (Jan 21, 2018)

I fish sat at sav for the first time and only caught a few bass. I too had the problem of finding anything to anchor over. I normally go to to ktk and do well but with harris neck shutdown I wanted to try the reefs off of Savannah. wasn't too impressed with sav structure.


----------



## jpowell79 (Jan 22, 2018)

We fished the KC Saturday, ended up with 11 sheepshead and 15 black drum...was for sure a very slow bite. Our best bite was around 1030 to Noon when the tide swapped.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 22, 2018)

Day trip said:


> That’s a nice pile of fish.  We went out yesterday too but only managed a few BSB.  It appears to me the hurricane did some damage to the near shore reefs.  There was not much fishable structure at all my old spots on whitewater, SAV or KC reefs.  Spent more time trying to find anything worth anchoring over than fishing.



I haven't seen anything on stuff that I have that sanded over.  That being said I've only tried two drops out of fifty some on the KC.  I hope that my small out of the way stuff is still there.  Those are my go to when I have a charter and it's crowded.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 22, 2018)

Riplukelee said:


> Freezing cold ride out to DUA and not even a single bit ... skipped over to KC for a single Sheepshead ... I counted 13 boats on KC and didn’t see anybody catch anything while I was out there ... ended the day running up on a sandbar and having to get in the water and push the boat off ... gonna give it two or three before I try the reefs again



They are there brother.  I promise.  Just keep poking.  I like to pick a reef system and meticulously go through everything and figure out what the fish are hanging out on.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 22, 2018)

shotgunhales said:


> I fish sat at sav for the first time and only caught a few bass. I too had the problem of finding anything to anchor over. I normally go to to ktk and do well but with harris neck shutdown I wanted to try the reefs off of Savannah. wasn't too impressed with sav structure.



There are no fish in up here


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 22, 2018)

jpowell79 said:


> We fished the KC Saturday, ended up with 11 sheepshead and 15 black drum...was for sure a very slow bite. Our best bite was around 1030 to Noon when the tide swapped.



That's a good trip.  I need to get on your level brother.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 22, 2018)

Day trip said:


> I think Friday’s fishing shows the difference between a pro like Jimmy and a rare weekend fisher like me but despite a rough day, I can’t wait to go back.  I love learning as much as catching and I think with it being so cold it would have been better to have headed straight out to the deeper reefs.   I’ve never caught sheepshead offshore so it will take some work but we’ll figure it out.  Sorry you had such a rough day, I can’t inagine having to push off a sand bar with 45 degree water temp.
> Jimmy, we might have to give you a call for a lesson trip.



Just let me know.  I can't put my number on here or website (GON only supports certain bussinesses as you can see in the magazine, I'm not one of the cool kids).  There will be an instructional video coming soon but won't be on here because I got in trouble last time because it had my bussiness name in it lol.  I hope the video will help guys out in anyway I can.  Stay with it.  If you look at my posts when I joined this forum you'll see that I was pumped if I caught a trout when I went out.  Mweathers and Wharfrat helped a ton and Mweathers took it a step further and taught me how to inshore fish.  Once I got linked in with Brad Stewart on the nearshore it escalated quickly.  Just keep at it and don't stop trying.  Never over complicate things, it's just fishing


----------



## smokey30725 (Jan 22, 2018)

Looking forward to our trip in mid-February. My son talks about it constantly!


----------



## jpowell79 (Jan 22, 2018)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> That's a good trip.  I need to get on your level brother.



wish i could get on yall's level, i live 4 hrs away...i been fishing Savannah area for about 18 yrs. Love it down there, i will live there one day...


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 22, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Looking forward to our trip in mid-February. My son talks about it constantly!



I'm pumped


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 22, 2018)

jpowell79 said:


> wish i could get on yall's level, i live 4 hrs away...i been fishing Savannah area for about 18 yrs. Love it down there, i will live there one day...



That's a ling way to pull a boat


----------

